# Whatsit for the last day of May



## 480sparky (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (May 31, 2012)

chain links?


----------



## mjhoward (May 31, 2012)

Hook of a Zipper


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 1, 2012)

Next hint:

Another part of it.


----------



## Aloicious (Jun 1, 2012)

oh...hmmm, you've got me stumped on this one..


----------



## nmoody (Jun 1, 2012)

wicker?


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 1, 2012)

A sewing/stitching needle?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

too rounded for a cotter key, bobby pin.  I dunno.  pretty cool stuff.

whatever it is, it's dirty.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

ok, wait, I was thinking carpet.  now i am thinking painted wall...garage...that center thing def looks like a screw...so its something hanging on a screw....no idea what though.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

last guess, a cane hanging up?  like a walking cane.


----------



## marmots (Jun 1, 2012)

key ring


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 3, 2012)

Next clue:


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate you.  


Now it looks like a dartboard.  Kinda.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow. I figured someone would have guessed it by now:

OK, another part of it:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mousetrap?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 4, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> Mousetrap?



Winner, winner!  Mouse for dinner!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 4, 2012)

Nevermind I lose


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha - the wood is what gave it away.  When I saw the red & black ink, I knew for sure.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 4, 2012)

thats what I was focusing on....the colors...kept bothering me.  lol.  i was totally in process of photshoping the pieces together, came here to ask if it was ok as his pics are "no edit", then I saw you won.  lol


----------



## EDL (Jun 4, 2012)

and by the last hint shot it appears a little bit of mouse left over from it's last job....


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 4, 2012)

EDL said:


> and by the last hint shot it appears a little bit of mouse left over from it's last job....



Actually, it isn't.  It's solid and won't wash off.  I think it's some sort of lacquer on the metal.


----------

